# Competitions on a saturday?



## Ella19 (4 February 2013)

I'm fed up of searching now! Does anyone know of any unaffiliated competitions coming up that are held on a Saturday? 

Happy to show jump, xc/hunter trials or dressage. Heck, I'll even have a go at trec or endurance! 

My pony is going fabulously well at the moment and I am desperate to get her out and about, but I work, teaching riding, all Sunday every Sunday and no one will swap so Saturday competitions only.

There must be some out there? If I'm really picky within 40 mins of Guildford/Surrey hills would be ideal


----------



## Coop (4 February 2013)

Whats going on at Sands Farm or Felbridge, or even Royal Leisure? Or is that too far, not good on distances. MSRC do trek stuff at Sands sometimes, or check out theirs or Horshams riding club website.


----------



## zoelouisem (4 February 2013)

Not sure how far you are from it but checkendon equestrian centre do SJ on saturdays its unaffiliated but there also qualifiers.


----------



## Chichi (4 February 2013)

My old yard does unaffiliated dressage on a saturday. I can give you the details next time i see you! And if you do want to do le trec, please pair up with me... I used to judge and really want to give it a go but not on my own!
Not really nice that no one wants to swap days with you :-(


----------



## Chichi (4 February 2013)

Check riding diary, lots of things going on at pachesham, frensham manor and closer on a saturday. My old yard was called woodruffe stables and they advertise their dressage and clinics there... And it is 40mn from where you are!


----------



## Delicious_D (4 February 2013)

Check out http://www.bedgeburypark.com/ - something on most weekends


----------



## suzi (5 February 2013)

Merrist Wood have indoor sj/xc this Saturday.


----------



## suzi (5 February 2013)

And there is Wey Valley dressage at the Priory on sat 23rd.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 February 2013)

Angel Farm in Chertsey have low key stuff most weekends, mostly Sundays tho as I recall but worth checking it out?


----------



## Ella19 (5 February 2013)

I love you lot Thank you! Been searching and searching and tearing my hair out. Lots to look into now 

Chichi def up for trecwitg you!


----------



## Kikke (5 February 2013)

Www.checkendonequestrian.co.uk Saturday dressage and SJ both once a month with more coming over then summer.


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (5 February 2013)

I think oldencraig still do Saturday dressage series. Check out Pegasus magazine online for the diary dates- it lists everything!


----------



## fabscd (8 February 2013)

\if you can get down to Felbridge, they usually have something on most weekends, often on saturdays, Pachesham have some saturday unaff dates, as do MW. I'm away for most of march, but if you want to get out xc schooling or anything in April i will probably be trying to get out


----------



## cazzy (19 February 2013)

Unaffiliated showjumping at Pyecombe this Saturday, 23rd.  5 minutes further south from Hickstead on A23 so not too far from you.
www.brendonpyecombe.co.uk


----------



## Dubsie (25 February 2013)

Quite often Pachesham has something on a Saturday, not too bad to get to from some areas of Surrey.  Look in riding Diary and on Nfed.co.uk.  Also consider joining a riding club, they often offer clinics on a Saturday


----------



## neddynesbitt (28 February 2013)

Rudgwick Riding Club have dressage & clear round jumping at Brinsbury this Saturday and again on Sat 30th March


----------

